# surge protection



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Here you go my friend: 

http://www.mcmelectronics.com/product/28-10315

$24.19 each or $21.17 each in 10+ quantity. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## socalelect (Nov 14, 2011)

Perfect I didn't catch if they were the gas discharge type like the ones I've used for 2 way radios with n connectors


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Might be, but I am betting they are some kind of solid-state device (high speed MOV or avalanche diodes.)

Tripp-Lite makes good stuff though so I'd be confident using them.

EDIT: Looks like I made a good guess. From Tripp-Lite: http://www.tripplite.com/en/products/model.cfm?txtModelID=151



> Surge suppression is handled with *balanced arrays of high-speed avalanche diodes* that divert excess energies created by electrostatic discharges, faulty wiring or lightning away from network interface connections.


Oh, and do a Google search for the Tripp-Lite part number: Tripp Lite Part #: DNET1

Seems some other vendors have them around $14-15 each so shop around.


----------



## westom (Nov 12, 2011)

socalelect said:


> They decided to run ethernet cables overhead at work between the buildings, and with thunderstorms in the forecast there panic mode has gone into overdrive,


Protectors do not do the protection. See that green wire on the Dnet? That connection must be low impedance (ie 'less than 10 feet') to each building's single point earth ground. Because earth absorbs lightning energy; not any protector. Not even wall receptacle safety ground. It must be earth.

Some other examples are:
http://www.sea.siemens.com/us/internet-dms/btlv/Residential/Residential/docs_Surge%20Protection/Low-Voltage%20Telco%20Surge%20Protector%20TPSTEL.pdf 
http://www.surgepack.com/comtrack-cat5e.htm http://www.protectiongroup.com/Prot...TG/ProductDataDocuments/1453-003.pdf?ext=.pdf 
http://www.ditekcorp.com/product-details.asp?ProdKey=59 http://www.digitaltele.com/category.aspx?categoryID=107
http://www.hyperlinktech.com/web/data_line_lightning_protectors.php
http://www.l-com.com/productcenter.aspx?id=2064[URL]http://www.transtector.com/admin/DataSheets/ViewDocs/1400-624.pdf[/URL] 

Makes no difference whether the wire is overhead or underground. A direct lightning strike to one building is also a direct strike to all electornics connected to that cable in other buildings. If any wire inside any cable is not earthed at every building entrance by one of these devices. It is not the protector that averts damage. It is what the protector connects low impedance to - single point earth ground.


----------

